# Warning about 60/160GB iPod Classics - Incompatible



## LAFlyer (Feb 28, 2006)

I bought a brand new 80GB iPod classic to replace my 30GB iPod. I have the factory installed iPod USB connector in my 2008 335i coupe.

I was thrilled with the old setup - everything worked flawlessly. The new 80GB model won't work at all. I updated the firmware to 1.1.1. I downgraded the firmware to 1.0.1. It is not recognized by the BMW (although for about 20 minutes, it seemed to work).

I have spent probably 5-10 hours monkeying around with the iPod. Restoring, updating, downgrading, trying new ways to put music on, etc. I can't afford to waste this much time on something like this, but I am pulling my hair out trying to get it to work and getting more and more pissed off the longer I try in vain. This shouldn't be so hard.

Another thread mentioned a software update that is needed from BMW, which is just crazy to think that Apple broke their backwards compatibility with this release.

I suggest that if you have a working iPod but are considering upgrading to the latest iPod classics to stick with what you have.


----------



## JTBurn (Oct 26, 2007)

LAFlyer said:


> I bought a brand new 80GB iPod classic to replace my 30GB iPod. I have the factory installed iPod USB connector in my 2008 335i coupe.
> 
> I was thrilled with the old setup - everything worked flawlessly. The new 80GB model won't work at all. I updated the firmware to 1.1.1. I downgraded the firmware to 1.0.1. It is not recognized by the BMW (although for about 20 minutes, it seemed to work).
> 
> ...


My 80GB classic works great in my 2008 coupe in using the aux input. Granted its not USB, but it works!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

LAFlyer said:


> I bought a brand new 80GB iPod classic to replace my 30GB iPod. I have the factory installed iPod USB connector in my 2008 335i coupe.
> 
> I was thrilled with the old setup - everything worked flawlessly. The new 80GB model won't work at all. I updated the firmware to 1.1.1. I downgraded the firmware to 1.0.1. It is not recognized by the BMW (although for about 20 minutes, it seemed to work).
> 
> ...


There are quite a few cases reported with the 160GB iPods, they tend to have issues with the mObridge kits also - you're not alone. 80GB Classics are fine with the 6FL vehicle we have here.


----------



## bknauss (Jan 2, 2008)

New iPods require an extra chip to work over USB. I'm not sure if this is included on the newer BMWs... anyway, there was a bit of an uproar when the new iPods came out and they wouldn't work over USB with current docks. I believe you can still pass audio, but you have to use the iPod for all controls, similar to just using the Aux input.


----------



## LAFlyer (Feb 28, 2006)

bknauss said:


> New iPods require an extra chip to work over USB. I'm not sure if this is included on the newer BMWs... anyway, there was a bit of an uproar when the new iPods came out and they wouldn't work over USB with current docks. I believe you can still pass audio, but you have to use the iPod for all controls, similar to just using the Aux input.


Do you know if this is supported through a new cable from BMW? My service adviser couldn't tell me anything - he was completely in the dark.

I assume an AUX input will work fine, but I really like the integration.


----------



## Bruin72 (Feb 3, 2005)

I just got my new 80 GB iPod Classic today, and after sync-ing it and charging it, I tried it in my 2008 X5 with the iPod and USB (6FL) option. No problems at all!


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

This is why I hesitate to invest in iPod integration. As pervasive as iPods are, it seems to me that it is going to remain very difficult for two companies otherwise unaffiliated to keep up with compatibility. The auxiliary input solution, on the other hand, when used with a line-out quality signal, is pretty foolproof and provides as much flexibility as possible.


----------



## bknauss (Jan 2, 2008)

LAFlyer said:


> Do you know if this is supported through a new cable from BMW? My service adviser couldn't tell me anything - he was completely in the dark.
> 
> I assume an AUX input will work fine, but I really like the integration.


Sorry about the extremely late response... I am not familiar with any BMW OEM equipment for the iPod, so I can't comment.

Just chalk this up to the growing list of technologies that no one completely understands, even the guys in the industry.


----------



## giantswin22 (Apr 29, 2007)

*issues with ipod*

my ipod mini worked flawlessly for a year. upgraded to 160GB ipod, it would not work, then work at times, then the unit (my ipod) fried. Had to get new one.


----------

